# Record Www



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a Record WWW purchased from Charles Frank, Glasgow, by me in 1963. It looked pretty decent when I bought it but it had a hard life for more than 10 years as my one and only watch. I wear it occasionally and it still keeps good time but it's about due another service. The hands were either exchanged or relumed when it was last serviced.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very collectable today I would think as Record watches were made by Longines was it an issued watch a picture of the caseback and movement would be nice.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a really nice example, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

As far as I know, Record became part of Longines. At the time that I bought this WWW watch Charles Frank had two shops in Glasgow. The one in Exchange square sold a lot of ex-WD equipment including aircraft cameras, binoculars, telescopes, sextants, chronometers and watches. As far as I know, it had been issued but was in excellent cosmetic condition. It turned out to be a good buy because it kept time within 2-3 seconds a day, which was exactly what I needed for watch-keeping etc. as a Merchant Navy Radio Officer

Had I but known it at the time (and had the money!) I could have bought the "dirty dozen", all in excellent condition, in one visit.

Here's some more pictures:




























John


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent photographs... I'd recommend ryte tyme if you want to get it serviced.


----------

